# Detecting 3.2L VR6 Chain Stretch with VCDS



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's how to determine how much chain stretch is present with a VCDS scan. Click *here*.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

Some info 4th post

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=880554

HTH


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

From what I remember its blocks 208 & 209 "intake cam offset" & "exhaust cam offset"

Anywhere between -8 & 8 is within tolerance apparently.

Not sure how you get to that file on vcds but the screen shot of the file I have says:

Label file: 022-906-032-bdb-lbl

Mine were 0.0kw & 1.0kw which seem spot on.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

If you want some on the toilet reading material then I nabbed this from the R32 forum.

FAQ? Timing Chain Values

Just want to post up the following top help assist in any timing chain queries. I do a lot of trawling on the German VAG forums and finally got around to translating the information below that will no doubt be helpful to many.

The information below has been part translated in google translate and then finished/validated by my Mrs. As such it is provided here as-is.

To test the timing chains often only the values in VCDS blocks 208 & 209 are deemed relevant. However, this is misleading for correct diagnosis of guide/chain wear and possibly other components.

Therefore, ALWAYS reference blocks 90 & 91 when checking blocks 208 & 209. This then basically references the cam to crank timing via the intermediate shaft by correlation of the crank sensor to the cam phase sensors.

• The timing chains values in blocks 90,91, 208 & 209 must always be read when the engine is warm. Measurements must always be taken at a minimum of about 60°C operating/oil temperature or higher, otherwise the cam adjustment is not yet fully active.

• Measurements are always taken at idle

Valid for both MK4 and MK5 R32:
• Blocks 208 & 209 should be as close as possible to 0°, the spread should not exceed 3°. The absolute wear limit is 8° spread whether + or minus. If the spread is well above 3° but under the limit, then chain & guide replacement should be considered.

Cross examination of the intermediate shaft values of blocks 90 & 91:

Golf 4 R32 only (intake adjustment range 52°/exhaust adjustment range 22°):
• Block 90 (exhaust) set-point is 0°, no matter the values in blocks 208 & 209, at a duty ratio of about 15.3%. The actual value should not be more than 0.5° out (Valid for both OEM & aftermarket cams). If the values are way off from 0° the timing chain may be mistimed or skipped. Around 11.25° deviation corresponds to a skip of 1 tooth.
• Block 91 (intake) set-point is 22° between idle to about 1200RPM, no matter what the values read in blocks 208 & 209, at a duty ratio of about 15.3%.
The actual value should not be more than 0.5° out (valid for both OEM & aftermarket cams). If the value is not close to 22° the timing chain may be mistimed or skipped. Around 11.25 ° deviation corresponds to a skip of 1 tooth.

Golf 5 R32 & Audi BUB only (intake adjustment range 52°/exhaust adjustment range 42°):
• For both blocks 90 & 91 the set-point value at idle is 0°, no matter what the values in blocks 208 & 209, at a duty ratio of about 15.3%.
The actual value should not be more than 0.5 ° (Valid for both OEM & aftermarket cams).
If the values are way off from 0° the timing chain may be mistimed or skipped. Around 11.25° deviation corresponds to a skip of 1 tooth.

You can for whatever reason also check the cam/crank timing manually by setting the timing to TDC via the timing mark on the crank pulley then pulling the cam phase sensors and checking where the centre parts of the cam variators sit with respect to the sensor hole. I'll dig out a pic from somewhere and annotate it as it's quite obvious once you see it. I guess this won't be quite as accurate as checking blocks 90,91, 208 and 209 in VCDS but might prove helpful nonetheless.

Again the info is provided as is as I've only translated it and as such I'll reference the original page once I figure out its' address.

Additional for consideration:

As is known faulty cam phase sensors cause spurious readings. However a surprising point to note is that high values are not always indicative of worn guides or a stretched chain! There have been instances in Germany whereby poor service intervals (Longlife) has gummed up the cam variators/VVT assemblies/solenoids resulting in high values that's clearly appeared to be worn chains but after several oil flushes and filter changes returned to almost perfect 'out the factory' values. There appears to be some correlation between the intercam timing spread and the intermediate shaft values that points to this; if I can find the original page I'll save it off and translate it. As best as I can tell a good way to help in diagnosing if the chains truly require replacing is to also log the requested vs actual cam timing in VCDS. One of the symptoms of sluggish cam timing is mild bucking/hesitancy similar to a faulty MAF. If the actual values values are slow to match the requested values then his points to a gummed up VVT system or the inlet gauze possibly being blocked.

The snapped chain syndrome on the early MK4s was attributed to the Sachs stamping weakening the chain links and also related to chemical corrosion caused by the extended Longlife service intervals (A topic for a future post when I get around to translating it). Chain stretch was mainly attributed to buggy/poor implementation (in early software revisions) of the VVT causing cam kickback and resonance effects on the chains at particular RPMs; this also may attribute to guide wear (but the likely main culprit was still the extended Longlife -what an oxymoron- service intervals) and (I've not fully translated this yet) possibly linked to faulty pressure relief valves in some oil pumps although that again could simply be caused by the extended Longlife service intervals.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks guys. I'm planning on some quality VCDS time this weekend, so I'll check these blocks as noted and see what turns up and then post the screen shots.

01-Engine / Blocks 90, 91, 208, 209 / Engine at Idle / Temp ~60°C


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ran a VCDS scan on the timing chain this morning; Blocks 90, 91 and 208, 209 as recommended. Bit of relief to see everything is within operating parameters! 

From another report I found on the values in Measurement Blocks 208 & 209 -

• Values should be between *0° to -2°*
• Values of *-3° to -4°* are usually associated with corresponding chain noise and indicate the chain is sufficiently loose to be at risk of failure and/or possibly jumping a sprocket.

If you own a Ross Tech VCDS, you can go into the 'Labels" folder and view the data file for the 3.2 BUB measuring blocks, basic setting, coding and coding-ii -
Ross-Tech ► VCDS ► LABELS ► 022-906-032-BDB.LBL
_Component: J220 - Engine (#01) - BDB/BHE/BMJ/BPF/BUB_

Just out of interest, I ran the test with the engine off (to get a baseline) then again once the temperature needle reached 50° and again at 70°. I noticed my idle setting was just a bit under the 650 requirement, but I can live with it.

In the Excel form, the "Specification" is what shows up when you mouse-over the "field" window and the bubble pops up.

























*Group 090 - Camshaft Adjustment (Bank 1: Exhaust)*
•Block 001 - Engine Speed,(G28),Specification (Idle): 590...850 RPM\nSpecification
(Test/Raised Idle Speed): 2000...3000 RPM
• Block 2 - Exhaust Camshaft,Duty Cycle
• Block 3 - 090,3,Adjustment,(specified),
• Block 4 - 4,Adjustment,(actual),Tolerance in relation to (specified): ±5.0°KW\nCheck measurement
Group 001.2 must be above 60.0 °C

*Group 091 - Camshaft Adjustment (Bank 1: Intake)*
• Block 1 - Engine Speed,(G28),Specification (Idle): 590...850 RPM\nSpecification
(Test/Raised Idle Speed): 2000...3000 RPM
Block 2 - Intake Camshaft,Duty Cycle
Block 3 - Cam. Adjustment,B1 Intake (spec.)
Block 4 - Cam. Adjustment,B1 Intake (act.),Tolerance to Specification (Idle): ±4.0 °KW\nTolerance to Specification (Idle): ±4.0°KW\nCoolant Temperature (MVB 001.2) must be above 60.0 °C!









*Group 208 - Camshaft Adjustment Adaptation (Intake)*
• Block 1 - Engine Speed,(G28),Range: 0...6500 RPM\nSpecification
(Test Cycle): 650...1000 RPM
• Block 2 - Phase Position,Intake Cam.,Specification: 113.0...129.0 °KW
• Block 3 - Intake Cam.,Offset,Specification: -8.0...+8.0 °KW
• Block 4 - Intake Cam.,Adaptation,

*Group 209 - Camshaft Adjustment Adaptation (Exhaust)*
• Block 1 - Engine Speed,(G28),Range: 0...6500 U/min\nSpecification
(Test Cycle): 650...1000 U/min
• Block 2 - Phase Position,Exhaust Cam.,Specification: 66.0...82.0 °KW
• Block 3 - Exhaust Cam.,Offset,Specification: -8.0...+8.0 °KW
• Block 4 - Exhaust Cam.,Adaptation,


----------



## Don_Leone (Nov 13, 2018)

Perhaps a stupid question, but is this also applicable for a timing belt engine. 2.0 TFSI BWA
Because I face faults codes while using VDCS.
To fix the issue several sensors are replaced, but the fault codes are still coming back


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You might check the Ross-Tech forum and see if you can find something about it there. Or email them directly if you''re one of their customers. They're pretty good about writing back.


----------



## Don_Leone (Nov 13, 2018)

My VDSC is second hand, i'm not a customer Ross-tech directly. Checked the site already, also de WiKi pages of Ross-Tech.

My aim is to do a test, similar as you did by selecting the right blocks and measure the results. However i don't know the factory values, or between which values the results must be. I assume the each engine has his own block value.

Do you know where I can find the right blocks values of my engine, and which blocks are important to measure?

FYI:
The following sensors have been replaced:
* EVAP N80 valve
* Camshaft Position Sensor G40
* Crankshaft Position Sensor /Engine Speed Sensor G28

The Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 N205 has been checked on contamination, but was clean. The resistant between 5 - 8 ohm was also good. Furthermore I would like to check the functionality but i don't know which pin I need to connect. 1 or 2. It's not clear mention.

Spark plug and coils have been switched without any results, misfire remains on cylinder 1.

Idle of driving at low speed, the engine runs unregularly, at the highway the engine runs fine.

Enclosed you find my latest scan.

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11100001 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 12 
Reset counter: 255 
Mileage: 125472 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2019.02.10 
Time: 16:50:51

Freeze Frame: RPM: 836 /min 
.Load: 27.0 % Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 49.0°C 
Temperature: 20.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.605 V

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 001 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON Freeze Frame: Fault Status: 11100001 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 12 
Reset counter: 255 
Mileage: 125472 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2019.02.10 
Time: 16:50:51

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 836 /min 
Load: 27.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 49.0°C 
Temperature: 20.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.605 V

000022 - Bank 1: CMP Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0016 - 008 - Incorrect Correlation - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 255 
Mileage: 125590 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2019.02.15 
Time: 08:02:49

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 972 /min 
Load: 22.3 % 
Speed: 17.0 km/h 
Temperature: 22.0°C 
Temperature: 10.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.478 V

000010 - Camshaft Positioner (Bank 1 Intake)
P000A - 008 - Slow Response - Intermittent
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 255 
Mileage: 125831 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2019.02.22 
Time: 08:13:39

Freeze Frame: RPM: 1133 /min 
Load: 16.5 % 
Speed: 31.0 km/h 
Temperature: 31.0°C 
Temperature: 13.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar 
Voltage: 14.605 V


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you are seeing a misfire on Cylinder-1, I would swap the Coil-Pack with another cylinder and see if that cylinder misfires. That way you can determine if it's the coil pack or not. If your TT is high mileage, it might be worth pulling the injectors and having someone clean and service them.

The values are already in the system but are not displayed until you mouse-over each field. At which point a little yellow "bubble" pops up and displays the expected values for that cell. I was only able to make the Excel file (shown above in my previous post) by writing them down as I was going through the test. A bit of a pain, but once you run a VCDS, you'll see what I mean. Generally every block has four fields, but not all fields have data.

I got lucky and was able to find the specific data blocks I needed from the Humble Mechanic and Deutsche Auto Parts Youtube videos. For your car, you'd have to go through each block and each cell and write down everything. It's a massive PITA but as far as I know, it's the only way to do it.

I can imagine this would be a lot easier with two people; one running the VCDS and another with an Excel sheet to record the values as you go along.

Let me go back through my emails from Ross-Tech, because I seem to recall there is a way to get a total data dump, which will display all the recorded values from all the blocks and fields. It doesn't give the expected values, just the block name, field name, and recorded values during the test.

Here's an example where the little yellow "bubble" only appears when you mouse over the field.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*QUESTION TO ROSS-TECH -*
"Is it possible to get data from each and every Module, Group and Field at one time?"

*ROSS-TECH ANSWER - *
_"Yes, that's the Controller Channels Map function found in Applications:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/cont ... ls-map.php

You can also automatically do that for all modules by going into Options and setting Debug Level to 2, then running an AutoScan as explained here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... odule_Maps

Be sure to use the the [Applications] screen and not the [Options] screen. The [Applications] button is the middle button in the second row, just to the left of the [Options] button.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/main_screen.php_

_Once you click [Applications], the [Controller Channel Map] button is the left-most button on the second row:_

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/appl ... screen.php

*QUESTION TO ROSS-TECH - *
Is there any particular reason all this information isn't available in the CSV file export?? Since all this information is already in the Measuring Blocks window, in the form of pop-up bubbles, including it as part of the CSV file would really make understanding the report much easier and make the analysis of the data more conclusive."

*ROSS-TECH ANSWER - *
_"VCDS will not show our label text when mapping because that would defeat the encryption and allow competitors to easily steal our work. The reason we started encrypting files in the first place was due to theft. Back in the day - repair manuals had MVB, Basic Settings, Coding, Adaptation information and users would write and contribute files regularly. VW/Audi started pulling all of that out of the repair manuals and stuffing it into their scan tools - which makes it very difficult to obtain this information. That's why significantly larger companies started stealing our work and we had to start encrypting."_
.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While I was not able to find the original data txt file, I did manage to find the corresponding Excel file I created from it. I've dumped the raw values below if you want to copy/paste them into a text file and then import it into Excel and play with it so it looks something like this.









The Excel table includes the reported test data and the specification data for each field which appears in the pop-up bubble when you mouse-over each field.









In order to do this, I was literally mousing-over each field while running the test and typing the specification data into a Notepad txt file which I used later when I created the Excel table. Then I combined the test results with the specifications recorded in the Notepad file to determine if things were okay or not.

You'll note in the example shown, I've actually combined thee tests; Test #1 - Engine off. Test #2 - Engine temp is 50°, the time is 10.33am. And finally Test #3 - Engine temp is 70° and the time is 10:42am after the engine is at the correct test temperature.









Unless you have a lot of spare time on your hands, you'll probably only want to get the relevant data from fields you're actually interested in measuring.

From the txt file below you can see each Group and each Field (4-fields per Group). Each field has a data type (e.g. RPM, Temperature, Voltage, etc.) This is Blockmap-01 for the Engine, and has 154 Groups

This is the actual data is pulled from my 3.2 VR6. As noted in Uwe's email, the missing part of the puzzle is the bubble parameters. Unfortunately, it makes for a less than useful data dump not knowing if the data is good or bad since we have no parameters available with the data file output.

;SW:022-906-032-HJ HW:022-906-032-GP --- Engine 
;Component:MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 0672 Coding:0000178 
;Sunday 17 June 2018 13:56:37:26633 
;VCDS Version: Release 18.2.1 (x64) Data version: 20180518 DS287.1 
;VCID: 5AEC62511019F9475F3-800E


```
Group    Field 1    Data type    Field 2    Data type    Field 3    Data type    Field 4    Data type
1    600 /min    RPM    53.0°C    Temperature    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda
2    640 /min    RPM    19.50%    Load    2.87 ms    Inj. On Time    4.28 g/s    Mass Flow
3    640 /min    RPM    4.33 g/s    Mass Flow    2.70%    Load    3.0 °BTDC    Ign. Timing
4    640 /min    RPM    13.230 V    Voltage    53.0°C    Temperature    29.0°C    Temperature
5    640 /min    RPM    19.50%    Load    0.0 km/h    Speed    Idle    
6    640 /min    RPM    19.50%    Load    29.0°C    Temperature    -4.70%    Lambda
8    Not Oper.         13.230 V    Voltage    360.0 mbar    Absolute Pres.         
10    640 /min    RPM    19.50%    Load    2.70%    Load    1.5 °BTDC    Ign. Timing
11    640 /min    RPM    53.0°C    Temperature    29.0°C    Temperature    0.0 °BTDC    Ign. Timing
14    640 /min    RPM    18.80%    Load    0    Count    Enabled    
15    0    Count    0    Count    0    Count    Enabled    
16    0    Count    0    Count    0    Count    Enabled    
18    0 /min    RPM    0 /min    RPM    0.00%    Load    0.00%    Load
20    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
21    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization                   
22    640 /min    RPM    18.80%    Load    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
23    640 /min    RPM    18.80%    Load    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
24    640 /min    RPM    18.80%    Load    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
26    0.585 V    Voltage    0.585 V    Voltage    0.468 V    Voltage    0.819 V    Voltage
27    0.702 V    Voltage    0.819 V    Voltage                   
28    640 /min    RPM    18.80%    Load    53.0°C    Temperature    Test OFF    
30    10    Bin. Bits    100    Bin. Bits    10    Bin. Bits    100    Bin. Bits
31    1.991    Lambda Factor    1.796    Lambda Factor    1.991    Lambda Factor    1.796    Lambda Factor
32    -0.40%    Lambda    3.90%    Lambda    -0.40%    Lambda    3.10%    Lambda
33    0.00%    Lambda    2.120 V    Voltage    0.00%    Lambda    2.080 V    Voltage
34    640 /min    RPM    250.0°C    Temperature    1.11    (no units)    Test OFF    
35    640 /min    RPM    235.0°C    Temperature    1.16    (no units)    Test OFF    
36    0.345 V    Voltage    Test OFF         0.320 V    Voltage    Test OFF    
37    16.50%    Load    0.345 V    Voltage    0    Difference    Test OFF    
38    16.50%    Load    0.320 V    Voltage    0    Difference    Test OFF    
39    3.72 g/s    Mass Flow    0.340 V    Voltage    0.315 V    Voltage         
41    295 ohms    Resistance    39.80%    Load              Htg. S2 OFF    
42    296 ohms    Resistance    45.30%    Load              Htg. S2 OFF    
43    640 /min    RPM    250.0°C    Temperature    0.340 V    Voltage    Test OFF    
44    600 /min    RPM    235.0°C    Temperature    0.320 V    Voltage    Test OFF    
46    640 /min    RPM    15°C    CAT Temp.    1.28    (no units)    Test OFF    
47    640 /min    RPM    15°C    CAT Temp.    1.28    (no units)    Test OFF    
50    640 /min    RPM    650 /min    RPM    A/C-Low         Compr.OFF    
51    640 /min    RPM    650 /min    RPM    0    Count    13.370 V    Voltage
52    640 /min    RPM    650 /min    RPM    A/C-Low         OFF    
53    640 /min    RPM    650 /min    RPM    13.300 V    Voltage         
54    640 /min    RPM    Idle         14.80%    Duty Cycle    2.40%    Load
55    630 /min    RPM    -1.40%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda    0    Bin. Bits
56    640 /min    RPM    650 /min    RPM    -1.20%    Lambda    0    Bin. Bits
57    630 /min    RPM    650 /min    RPM    Compr.OFF         0.5 Nm    Torque
58    600 /min    RPM    17.30%    Load                   
60    12.50%    Duty Cycle    87.10%    Duty Cycle    0    Count    ADP. O.K.    
61    640 /min    RPM    13.370 V    Voltage    2.40%    Load    0    Bin. Bits
62    12.50%    Duty Cycle    87.10%    Duty Cycle    14.80%    Duty Cycle    7.40%    Duty Cycle
63    14.80%    Duty Cycle    80.90%    Duty Cycle              ERROR    
64    0.540 V    Voltage    4.560 V    Voltage    0.800 V    Voltage    4.300 V    Voltage
66    0.0 km/h    Speed    1000    Bin. Bits    0.0 km/h    Speed    10000001    Bin. Bits
70    0.00%    Load    -0.80%    Lambda    107.80%    Load    Test OFF    
73    0.00%    Load    0.00%    Load    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda
77    640 /min    RPM    3.83 g/s    Mass Flow    -18.80%    Lambda    Test ON    
78    640 /min    RPM    3.83 g/s    Mass Flow    -18.00%    Lambda    Test ON    
79    640 /min    RPM    16.50%    Load    OFF              
80    BPG-810 09.11.06 --H02--- 1111 0458    RPM                       
81    TRUZZZ8J071020399 AUX7Z0FNFNO025   <>       Vehicle Ident.                       
82    0000000000000    <>    <>  <> <>  <>    Vehicle Ident.                       
86    0    Bin. Bits    10101011    Bin. Bits    1111110    Bin. Bits    11110    Bin. Bits
87    0    Bin. Bits    0    Bin. Bits    0    Bin. Bits    0    Bin. Bits
88    11111010    Bin. Bits    11001100    Bin. Bits    11000000    Bin. Bits         
89    0    Count    OK                        
90    640 /min    RPM    13.30%    Load    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
91    640 /min    RPM    13.30%    Load    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
93    640 /min    RPM    16.50%    Load    -1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
94    1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization              Test OFF              
95    600 /min    RPM    17.30%    Load    53.0°C    Temperature    IMC-V OFF    
96    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization              Test OFF              
99    640 /min    RPM    54.0°C    Temperature    0.00%    Lambda    O2-Reg.ON    
100    0    Bin. Bits    53.0°C    Temperature    281.6 s    Time    1000000    Bin. Bits
101    640 /min    RPM    17.30%    Load    2.46 ms    Inj. On Time    3.83 g/s    Mass Flow
102    640 /min    RPM    54.0°C    Temperature    29.0°C    Temperature    2.46 ms    Inj. On Time
104    28.0°C    Temperature    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda
105    640 /min    RPM    17.30%    Load    54.0°C    Temperature    OFF    
107    640 /min    RPM    -0.80%    Lambda    -0.80%    Lambda         
110    640 /min    RPM    54.0°C    Temperature    2.46 ms    Inj. On Time    2.40%    Load
112    250.0°C    Temperature              235.0°C    Temperature         
113    640 /min    RPM    17.30%    Load    2.40%    Load    970.0 mbar    Absolute Pres.
120    640 /min    RPM    416.2 Nm    Torque    0.0 Nm    Torque    ASR OFF    
122    640 /min    RPM    416.2 Nm    Torque    0.0 Nm    Torque    No Torq Red    
125    Transm. 1         ABS 1         Instruments 1         HVAC 1    
126              Steer. ang. 1         Airbag 1         Cent Elec 1    
127                        St. Wheel 1              
129              Oil Level 1         Gateway 1              
130    54.0°C    Temperature    23.0°C    Temperature    0.00%    Load         
131    54.0°C    Temperature    99.0°C    Temperature    23.0°C    Temperature    0.00%    Load
132              30.0°C    Temperature    0.00%    Load    1000    Bin. Bits
134    34.0°C    Temperature    21.0°C    Temperature    29.0°C    Temperature    54.0°C    Temperature
135    23.0°C    Temperature    10.20%    Load    10.20%    Load         
136                        Pump off         0.0 s    Time
137    A/C-Low         Compr.OFF         7.2 bar    Absolute Pres.         
138    28.0°C    Temperature                             
139    54.0°C    Temperature                             
199    54.0°C    Temperature    20.0°C    Temperature    20.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
200    0    Count    Automatic         Test OFF              
201    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda              1111100    Bin. Bits
203    600 /min    RPM    16.50%    Load    54.0°C    Temperature    10000    Bin. Bits
204    600 /min    RPM    0.0 km/h    Speed    54.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
205    295 ohms    Resistance    39.10%    Load    -2    (no units)    100    Bin. Bits
206    295 ohms    Resistance    39.80%    Load    -1    (no units)    100    Bin. Bits
208    600 /min    RPM    119    Count    -1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    100000    Bin. Bits
209    600 /min    RPM    72    Count    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    100000    Bin. Bits
210    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    1    Count    0    Bin. Bits
211    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    1    Count    0    Bin. Bits
212    0    Difference    0    Count    1.11    (no units)    0    Bin. Bits
213    0    Difference    0    Count    1.16    (no units)    0    Bin. Bits
214    0    Count    0    Bin. Bits    0    Difference    0    Bin. Bits
215    0    Count    0    Bin. Bits    0    Difference    0    Bin. Bits
216    1.039    Lambda Factor    1110000    Bin. Bits    1.031    Lambda Factor    1110000    Bin. Bits
217    -0.40%    Lambda    1110000    Bin. Bits    -0.40%    Lambda    1110000    Bin. Bits
218    0.039    Difference    0.95    (no units)    0.94    (no units)    0    Bin. Bits
220    15.60 kOhm    Resistance              18.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
221    15.60 kOhm    Resistance              18.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
222    0.560 V    Voltage    1    Lambda Factor    20.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
223    0.555 V    Voltage    1    Lambda Factor    20.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
224    0.560 V    Voltage    0.555 V    Voltage                   
225    0.555 V    Voltage    1    Lambda Factor    0.00 s    Time    0    Bin. Bits
226    0.555 V    Voltage    1    Lambda Factor    0.00 s    Time    0    Bin. Bits
227    1    Lambda Factor    15°C    CAT Temp.    0    (no units)    0    Bin. Bits
228    1    Lambda Factor    15°C    CAT Temp.    0    (no units)    0    Bin. Bits
229    0.00%    Load    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Load    0    Bin. Bits
230    10.20%    Load    10.20%    Load                   
231    -18.80%    Lambda    0.992    Lambda Factor    0    Difference    0    Bin. Bits
232    -18.00%    Lambda    0.992    Lambda Factor    0    Difference    0    Bin. Bits
233    0.00%    Lambda    1.039    Lambda Factor    -0.40%    Lambda    10000000    Bin. Bits
234    0.00%    Lambda    1.031    Lambda Factor    -0.40%    Lambda    10000000    Bin. Bits
236    1060    Count    607    Count    1521    Count    0    Bin. Bits
237    333    Count    699    Count    227    Count    111111    Bin. Bits
238    11111111    Bin. Bits    11111111    Bin. Bits    11111111    Bin. Bits    255    Count
241    37.0°C    Temperature    54.0°C    Temperature    47.0°C    Temperature    29.0°C    Temperature
242    0    Count    0    Count    29.0°C    Temperature    110100    Bin. Bits
243    24.0°C    Temperature    29.0°C    Temperature    0    Count    29.0°C    Temperature
244    1    (no units)    1    (no units)    1    (no units)    1    (no units)
245    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda    0.00%    Lambda         
246    0.00%    Lambda    -1.00%    Lambda    54.0°C    Temperature    0    Bin. Bits
247    0.00%    Lambda    -0.40%    Lambda    1.00%    Lambda    -1.00%    Lambda
248    0.95    (no units)    0.94    (no units)    0.00 g/s    Mass Flow    0    Bin. Bits
249    3.78 g/s    Mass Flow    1.28 g/s    Mass Flow    42.83 g/s    Mass Flow    0    Bin. Bits
250    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    0.0°KW    Idle Stabilization
251    -1.5°KW    Idle Stabilization    119    Count    -5.5°KW    Idle Stabilization    72    Count
252    118.0°    Steering Angle    1.0°KW    Idle Stabilization    71.0°    Steering Angle    -0.5°KW    Idle Stabilization
253    59    Count    81    Count    0    Count    0    Count
```


----------



## Don_Leone (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you very much for your response, information and that you have checked with Ross-Tech.

Replies to your reaction regarding misfire on Cylinder-1:
I exchanged the coil package with each other. Coil of cilinder 4 to cylinder 1 or coil 2 to 1. Still the same error message. I also replaced the mark of the spark plug of cylinder 1 (NKG to Bosch). No result.

My car has driven 126k KM

I have also thought about the injectors, the injectors have not been checked yet, but up to 2 times I have added injectors cleaning fluid to the gasoline ....... No result.

The notepad file has been copied and I try to transfer it to excel.

It is important for me that I have the format and that I can fill in the data of the measuring blocks via the pop-up bubble of each group, it doesn't matter if the original data comes from your car, perhaps some blocks contain the same data.

The Ross-Tech answers are great, I will study them closely.

I will keep you informed of my measurement results.

Once again, many thanks for your help, highly appreciated.

Greeting for Holland.
Sincerely, Leon.


----------



## cancellara27 (Aug 17, 2018)

If you need any help with the same engine without those faults, just let me know. I don't have vagcom, just an OBDeleven scanner, but we might be able to work something out.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Quite welcome! 

I honestly don't trust fuel injector cleaner, at least the kind you dump in the fuel tank. If the injectors are clogged or the spray pattern isn't correct, they may not be providing sufficient fuel and need a proper cleaning and rate check (e.g. how much fuel they deliver in a given amount of time).

You can scan the injectors with VCDS -






This video from Deutsche Auto Parts addresses the fuel delivery system. Worth a watch -






Also, since you're a Roadster owner, you might find this post from the Knowledge Base (KB) useful too -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258
.


----------



## nederTT (Jan 4, 2020)

Don_Leone said:


> Thank you very much for your response, information and that you have checked with Ross-Tech.
> 
> Replies to your reaction regarding misfire on Cylinder-1:
> I exchanged the coil package with each other. Coil of cilinder 4 to cylinder 1 or coil 2 to 1. Still the same error message. I also replaced the mark of the spark plug of cylinder 1 (NKG to Bosch). No result.
> ...


I have a Ross-Tech HEX+CAN USB dongle for VCDS and an OBDEleven bluetooth diagnostic tool. I also live in the Netherlands up north, near Groningen. If you have a need for VCDS, you can contact me and if we can work something out in terms of our schedules, I will let you use it. I had a similar issue of misfiring with my VR6 engine. I replaced the oxygen sensors, but the problem turned out to be the fuel cleaning additive I put in the tank right after I purchased the car. After a few full tanks of 98 Octane fuel the issue went away. It has been two months and that seems to have fixed the issue.


----------

